# Babies ears and hands get cold at night - What to do?



## rocketgirl96 (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi,
My 9 month old always seems to get cold hands and ears at night. I have him dressed in footsie pajamas and put a fleece sleepsack over that. But he doesn't like hats and I can't see putting mittens/gloves on him at night. I was just wondering if if anybody had any other ideas? We keep the temperature in the house between 68 and 70 degrees (average is 70) and we can't really afford to keep the heat any higher than that.

Thanks,
Christine


----------



## Family4Christ (Oct 4, 2007)

Hi,

We keep our LO in a footed blanket sleeper and put mits on her (they kind for newborns, only bigger). They are just light cotton with elastic around the wrist and they keep her hands from turning into popsicles


----------



## Theoretica (Feb 2, 2008)

Are you cosleeping or cribbing? My 7mo DD cosleeps and when her feet get cold she tucks them up under da boobs LOL


----------



## rocketgirl96 (Jan 30, 2008)

Cribbing...most of the night anyway.


----------



## rocketgirl96 (Jan 30, 2008)

No other ideas??? I thought there might be something I could buy (kinda like baby legs).

Christine


----------



## Theoretica (Feb 2, 2008)

What about a little heating pad on low setting? I'm just brainstorming, but if the control is out of the crib that should be ok? Or toss the jammies in the dryer before bed? Hmmmm...I'll ask my cribbing friends what they do and let you know, it just snowed here so I'm sure everyone's doing something to warm the tootsies!


----------



## Golden (Mar 15, 2002)

How about another thin cotton layer under the footsies? My youngest always kicks off the covers. We put on thin cotton 2 piece (Under the Nile, The Children's Place, Hanna Anderssen), then thick fleece PJS like Children's place or LLBean and socks.


----------



## ZippyGirl (Aug 12, 2006)

We dress our daughter in a wool/silk underlayer at night. We have done this the past two winters, and she is always just right -- not too hot or cold. Wool is temperature-regulating, and it doesn't need to be washed often. I wash her wool every few weeks!







:


----------



## SandraS (Jan 18, 2007)

Cold hands (or feet for that matter) don't necessarily mean baby is cold. Feeling the back of the neck is an indicator of baby's overall temperature. Frankly, I wouldn't worry about it, but that's just me. None of my kids ever liked being bundled up or having their feet covered either...

Good luck!


----------



## merry-mary (Aug 9, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Family4Christ* 
Hi,

We keep our LO in a footed blanket sleeper and put mits on her (they kind for newborns, only bigger). They are just light cotton with elastic around the wrist and they keep her hands from turning into popsicles

I put my DD (7 mo) in footed jammies and then a fleece sleep sack on top. I don't bother with mittens. She is nice and cozy, despite the cool hands.


----------



## Shanana (May 11, 2005)

We do a wool underlayer, lightweight cotton sleeper, pair of socks, heavier cotton or poly footed sleeper, and then a lightweight cotton sleepsack. And a hat







. But, she sleeps suspended in a hammock, and I feel that makes a big difference. In a bed, your body warms the mattress and then it acts like insulation. I have two sheepskins in it, but she was still getting really cold.

I found the best price on woolens here: http://www.atoygarden.com/index.cfm?...E9718ACBAC3293

Anyway, now that we are into full-on winter I wanted to put her in a heavier fleece sleepsack, so I bought fleece and a pattern to make a few. The pattern includes fold-over mitts, but I think I'm just going to make the sleeves long. So when she's up (she crawls around in her sleepsack before we put her to bed) I'll roll them up, and when we're getting ready to put her down, I'll roll them down so they hang over her hands. This is the pattern I bought: http://www.mccallpattern.com/item/M4...ldren&page=all. I haven't actually made it yet because I can't seem to find enough time to lay it out and cut it. Such is life with two small children ...

Oh yeah, and I'm also going to try to cobble a hood onto it (and I am SO not a seamstress, these should look interesting







). DD2 does okay with the hat, but I feel like a hood would be a bit easier.


----------



## holothuroidea (Mar 30, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bellevuemama* 
What about a little heating pad on low setting?









:









PLEASE don't do that.

The baby probably isn't cold. It is not good for babies to be very warm when they are sleeping (they tend to sleep too deeply-SIDS risk).

If you are that worried about temperature control, sleep with her (you are the best heater she could have).

I didn't like the mits at night, I always just used a pair of socks over the hands.


----------



## Twinklefae (Dec 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SandraS* 
Cold hands (or feet for that matter) don't necessarily mean baby is cold. Feeling the back of the neck is an indicator of baby's overall temperature. Frankly, I wouldn't worry about it, but that's just me. None of my kids ever liked being bundled up or having their feet covered either...

Good luck!

That's where I am... his head is cold but it doesn't seem to bother him.


----------

